

We Slept in an Office for 6 Months..and Still Failed - Alk395
https://medium.com/p/faa1751563ca
The short story of our failed startup Wisdomly
======
arunaugustine
To the author: Could you dig a little more into why you did not find
product/market fit? (Perhaps use:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_Whys)).
That would make this post more valuable as a lesson learnt and a sign post to
others. Now it reads more like an anecdote which nevertheless is a good read.

Similarly for the startup lessons. A deeper (albeit painful) introspection
into the mistakes made would make this a valuable post for others.

